# Drysuit or Wetsuit?



## jpmarko (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm hoping I can get some advice from those of you who kayak during the winter months when the water is cold. I'm gearing up to buy a Hobie Pro Angler kayak and need to decide whether to buy a drysuit or a wetsuit. I plan on fishing the beach and harbor in the spring and fall when the water is calm. I want to be safe and be dressed for the worst situation. So, really, I'm looking for something that will keep me the warmest for the longest period of time in cold water. I've been shopping around online, but I lack practical experience with drysuits and wetsuits. I've heard some conflicting information about which of those might be better at keeping a person warm for a longer period of time in cold water. Any thoughts guys? Is a drysuit better than a wetsuit or is a wetsuit better than a drysuit? I know the fundamental differences between the two, but which one is more likely to keep me warm for a longer period of time in very cold water?

I appreciate your input.


----------



## AllenMorgan (Nov 14, 2015)

Drysuit! A wetsuit keeps you wet. If the wind is blowing, it will act just like sweating skin, and will cool you down as the moisture evaporates. If you go with a wetsuit, you'll need something like a rain suit over the wetsuit to break the wind.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I started shopping dry suits yesterday after the topic came up in another GL fishing thread.

Since we already things to do down in Monroe, we took the drive to the Kayak Corral. His selection was limited, but it provided some insight.

Ease of putting it on/taking it off will play a major role! I tried a NRS front entry and could already tell that type of system isn't for me. Damn near need a shoe horn, some grease and possibly another hand to zip it up.

All were 20% off, but after doing a little on-line shopping most retailers offer that.

As of now I'm thinking the Stohlquist Shift might be the way to go for my needs.






Seeing the cost of these suits, any additional input welcomed!


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

We bought our Kokotat paddling suits from Kayak Korral. Tried on several. No winter paddling for me usually but did go out in February a couple years ago in MKG Harbor to photograph ice covered light. We have sit on tops. Only waded our to knee deep to get it. Never been immersed for any length of time.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

jpmarko said:


> I'm hoping I can get some advice from those of you who kayak during the winter months when the water is cold. I'm gearing up to buy a Hobie Pro Angler kayak and need to decide whether to buy a drysuit or a wetsuit. I plan on fishing the beach and harbor in the spring and fall when the water is calm. I want to be safe and be dressed for the worst situation. So, really, I'm looking for something that will keep me the warmest for the longest period of time in cold water. I've been shopping around online, but I lack practical experience with drysuits and wetsuits. I've heard some conflicting information about which of those might be better at keeping a person warm for a longer period of time in cold water. Any thoughts guys? Is a drysuit better than a wetsuit or is a wetsuit better than a drysuit? I know the fundamental differences between the two, but which one is more likely to keep me warm for a longer period of time in very cold water?
> 
> I appreciate your input.


There is no correct answer on this one. Personally as a diver how has dove with both, I would think you would be better off with a wet suit or, a semi dry.

The semi-dry has seals on the wrist and ankles to help limit the amount of water that is in the suit.

Wet suits would work, and provide floatation even if you got a small hold in it. Get a hole in a dry and soon you are wet and carrying around a bunch of water.

I would suggest a Farmer John set up, bib type bottoms with a vest top. This would allow for the most arm movement etc.

If you really want an good answer talk to Keith at Dive and Glide in Bay City.

*DIVE & GLIDE, INC.
Phone (989) 892-5771*
*807 E. Midland Street
Bay City, Michigan 48706*
*
https://www.diveandglideinc.com/*

Keith is a dive instructor and sells Kayaks.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

This is what I would suggest:

http://www.divers-supply.com/henderson-7mm-men-thermo-john.html

The brand is not what is important. The style of suit is what will make it work for you.

You will want a pair of boots, a vest, and cap to go with it.

You will likely want a dive skin or long underwear to go with it. You are likely going to need something to wick the sweat away as you paddle. (The skin will make it a lot easier getting the suit on and off.)

*Do not skip the cap.* It will be a lifesaver if you spill. I would suggest just a cap with a strap so you can leave it loose to help get rid of body heat. You are likely going to hate a dive hood if you go that way.


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

Early spring and late fall dry all the way to be the safest. But it wont matter much wet or dry if you dont go for a swim. Was just out with with wet socks and splash pants and top. Lake was skimmed over on the calm end. When I beached and got out was just short of knee high for 10-15 seconds could feel it was cold out. Wouldnt want to go for a minute as would be uncomfortable and problable dangerous. They also have high dry suit type boots for wading in vs a full suit. The dry suit choker collar feels like what it says it is


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

I talked to someone else that has dove both dry suits and wet suits, and kayaks. Their opinion was dry.

I still say wet. This is in large part because, I fear an improperly used dry suit which would be more dangerous than nothing at all. You do not have that issue with wet suits.

Good luck.


----------



## jpmarko (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for the responses, guys.

By the way, I see guys surfing this time of year and they’re out there for like an hour to two at a time in the cold water. Are they wearing a wetsuit or semi-dry? They seem to be tolerating the cold water fine with whatever they’re wearing.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

jpmarko said:


> Thanks for the responses, guys.
> 
> By the way, I see guys surfing this time of year and they’re out there for like an hour to two at a time in the cold water. Are they wearing a wetsuit or semi-dry? They seem to be tolerating the cold water fine with whatever they’re wearing.



Either one should be fine for you. The only real difference is how tight the seals are. Unless you go in the water it will not make any difference. The standard wet suit would be easier to get on and off and maybe less maintenance. 
If you tip and go in you should be generating enough heat that you should be fine.


----------



## Jim_MI (Jul 9, 2012)

I used to do a lot of windsurfing in cold weather, even to the point of ice forming on my sail. I used progressive thicknesses of neoprene wetsuits and steamers (including boots, gloves and balaclava hood) as temps dropped, eventually finishing the season in a thick neoprene drysuit. They all worked surprisingly well but were horrible to put on and take off. Also, the neoprene really fatigued you since every movement was made against elastic resistance. When I got into kayak fishing I retired those and got a high quality breathable Kokatat GoreTex drysuit. The difference is amazing! You layer for warmth and then put the drysuit on top of all the layers, making seasonal adjustments much simpler. And instead of needing a closet full of various wetsuits to cover all temps, I just need 1 drysuit and an assortment of cheap underlayers. It is much more comfortable. Mobility is also less fatiguing than with the stretchy neoprene. The drysuit lets me fish from early April through end of November here in northern MI, limited mostly by icing of my reels and cold hands when baiting hooks. The downside of any of these is that you need to dress for water temp, not air temp. Not a big problem in November when air is colder than water, but you can get uncomfortably hot on a warm early spring day when air temp may be 50 but you are still dodging ice floes in the 32-deg cold water. Just my $0.02 anyway.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Unclered (Sep 30, 2010)

Shoeman said:


> I started shopping dry suits yesterday after the topic came up in another GL fishing thread.
> 
> Since we already things to do down in Monroe, we took the drive to the Kayak Corral. His selection was limited, but it provided some insight.
> 
> ...


I bought my drysuit at Kayak Corral a number of years ago. I think the money is worth it..........Definitely difficult to get in an out of but I spent 10-15 minutes in 40 some degree water without much clothing and I stayed pretty warm.

The drysuit also adds a lot of bouyancy.....the air gets trapped inside if its a tight fit and you will look like the Michelin man when you get into the water. Keeps you afloat.

See the cheesey video I posted:


----------

